# Live music streams to watch



## Kerr

It looks like more people are starting to do live music sessions to watch. Instagram appears a lot and you need to set up an account I believe. I'll have to do that.

Ticketmaster sent a link with people playing the next little while. A few big names for everyone.

https://discover.ticketmaster.co.uk/music/our-guide-to-finding-the-best-live-stream-gigs-49794/

Anything else you've stumbled across to watch?


----------



## chris182

The Warning.

This was live on 25th March but the full show is on Youtube:





Three sisters from Mexico who have now made it quite big. They should have been setting off on a North America tour but instead played their whole show from their basement studio.


----------



## Kerr

Frank Turner has been really active on his social media pages. 

He's being doing sets to raise money to save the small music clubs and record shops that helped his career.


----------



## chris182

The Warning when they went viral in 2014 covering Metallica, Enter Sandman when they were 14, 12 and 9, yes NINE.


----------



## chris182

Kerr said:


> Frank Turner has been really active on his social media pages.
> 
> He's being doing sets to raise money to save the small music clubs and record shops that helped his career.


Not really someone I'm into but I did see him when he supported Green Day in Manchester in 2010.

I do like the sentiment though, that people with clout do their bit for the small guys that helped them when they needed it.


----------



## Cookeh

Goldfish are doing one a week if you're into tropical house or prog house. Live streaming on their YT channel Goldfishlive.

Kunt (and the Gang) are doing a couple a week too.


----------



## chris182

Taken from their twitter feed:

Japanese hard-rock sensation BABYMETAL has announced plans to broadcast its September 2016 performances at the Tokyo Dome in Tokyo as music fans around the world remain at home in hopes of slowing the spread of COVID-19.

Branded as, “Stay Home, Stay Metal,” the webcasts will showcase the band’s two nights at the Tokyo arena (sold out both nights, 55,000 each night) on September 19th-20th, 2016, as part of its Babymetal World Tour 2016: Legend Metal Resistance.

The two, free couch tour webcasts will be presented as a “Red Night” on April 10th, and “Black Night” on April 11th, and will air via the band’s YouTube page. The webcasts are set to begin at 8 p.m. JST, which means 8 a.m. EST for fans in North America,(12.00pm for the UK) making for the perfect hard-rock start to the morning for their American fans this weekend. BABYMETAL initially released the two performances as the Live at Tokyo Dome concert film in April 2017.


----------



## Kerr

Pick TV Freeview channel 11 have been showing recorded live gigs. 

They had Oasis live from the Barrowlands last night and it's Queen in Rio just now.


----------



## Kerr

Frank Turner playing out Tape Deck Heart to help raise cash for struggling venues.


----------



## Peirre

If you can handle the French accents there's a live stream hosted by Harley Davidson France on 7pm Saturday 9th May, with one of my current favourite artists "Laura Cox Band" 
On the program of the evening, hosted by Philippe Manoeuvre and Marc Gostoli: Johnny Gallagher, Laura Cox, Manu Lanvin, Macadam Farmer, The Picturebooks, Murray Head and finally Louis Bertignac ". 
The video trailer for the event is here:
https://www.facebook.com/505959636112964/posts/4099046316804260/?d=n


----------



## Kerr

There's a music festival tonight and tomorrow. It on their website and Facebook live

https://five4fivefest.com/lineup/


----------



## Cookeh

Gabriel &Dresden are streaming live sets on twitch every night. Different nights of the week are different themes (i.e. classics, progressive, deep, etc).

The same applies for the majority of the anjuna family, being stabbed in the anjuna twitch.


----------



## Kyle 86

Loads of Trance DJs doing streams atm its epic. Keeps my evenings on furlough sorted 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Kerr said:


> There's a music festival tonight and tomorrow. It on their website and Facebook live
> 
> https://five4fivefest.com/lineup/


Demand has crashed their website and the Facebook live is stalling.

It's now on YouTube.






Some good bands coming up.


----------



## Kerr

Take That with Robbie tonight.






I know there's lots of fans on here.


----------



## baxlin

If you like bluegrass or acoustic stuff (not “finger in the ear” traditional folk) try the Petersens on YouTube


----------

